# 2011 auto show in "smallville"



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Cruzemeister said:


> I had free tickets to go to an "Auto Show" in my not-so-big-city homebase area. They were supposed to have the GM Concept Stingray from the Transformer movie like in the New York and Philadelphia big time shows. They didn't.
> They were supposed to have a "bevy" of Corvettes. They had 2.
> But, they did have a Cruze Ecco on display. I never saw one in detail before and was suprised that the seats were a solid black and the rear seat had no pull down armrest/cupholder. Are all the Ecco's like that, or was this just a show car? I was a little shocked that my LS was a tad more dressed up.....


 
You are correct the Eco doesn't have any of those features...seems kinda weird...I do think the armrest was part of the weight savings but I am not sure.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

a couple "Features" are missing due to weight savings like the z-link suspension, the rear drop down, etc.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...does the word "*austerity*" come to mind?


----------

